# S.H.E.D. Inc.  2011



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay here we grow again friends...For those that dont know I growin My Shed out back...I have a few plants in there Now and will Update as things progress..Hope to have a Great season..Still working the outdoor grow as well..:icon_smile: ...Anywho  lets get this Started::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

I got two beans and they should be showing sex anyday now

I topped these to slow them down a Bit as I have 11 Sativas going into flower first..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

I topped her as well..This is my Second run with a Fem bean...Just the one:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

Im runing these as well..topped them too... 

I have a 250MH that I made and it lowered down by itself and burned a couplle of these


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2011)

I Made these f2 last season and am testing them now...


----------



## burner (Sep 11, 2011)

Lookin forward to seeing this bad boy in action


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 11, 2011)

They look great as usual 4u. Hit it

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2011)

smoke, you got a rockin shed brother. Those girls under the clone bench, are they flowering. I noticed the bulbs look like warm light.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> smoke, you got a rockin shed brother. Those girls under the clone bench, are they flowering. I noticed the bulbs look like warm light.


 

:ciao: *Hushpuppy*...:48:


No flowering with cfl..those are on 24/7...I turn the first flower room on next weekend when I satrt flowering The Sativa Testers I have..Right Now they all under MH after the Transplant ...They are looking Nice thus far..this is my first run with a long flowering time..should be fun


take care an dbe safe


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

:ciao: 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Lookin forward to seeing this bad boy in action


 

We get Rocking in full swing come ThanksGiving:lama:  Sheds sorta thin at start..But will Fattin up 


:ciao: * bho_Experz*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see it full looks  good so far 4u  

:48:


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2011)

The SHED rocks!


----------



## dekgib (Sep 13, 2011)

:holysheep:you do amazing work keep it up:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

dekgib said:
			
		

> :holysheep:you do amazing work keep it up:icon_smile:


 

thanks for looking in...As most now I grow in this Barn like Shed ..inside the 2 doors Is a wall 20 inches from doors..I added a door to the opp....when inside on the right I have 2 flower rooms..4x5x7 and 3x4x7...I have a small hallway where I mix my teas..at the other end is My veg area..4x8x9...Untill next time

take care na dbe safe



:ciao:  *The chef*  and *Lemon Jack*


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> We get Rocking in full swing come ThanksGiving:lama:  Sheds sorta thin at start..But will Fattin up



Thank goodness those plants are small or we wouldnt all be able to fit in this shed!

I'm ready watch the fun.  You got your Christmas bud started yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2011)

:ciao: *tcbud*...so glad to see you stop by the Shed....Yes I do have My *nvthis *Christmas tree...Dont tell anyone but its the .."Sour AK47" :aok:  all ready looks like a mini tree..and yes they is little But you Know will only allow Females in there Now:hubba:   Naked one is Best:heart:

You gonna fire up an Indoor light this year?

pass to hubby please:48:


----------



## my my (Sep 13, 2011)

4U, 
Great to see you got the Shed rolling again my Friend..
I am sure it will all be Dank!
:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks *My my*....Oh yeah Things are looking good...That Sour AK is growing very nice....The Heavy Duty Fruity has yet to show But both beans are growing well...thanks for looking in


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2011)

dropped some more beans This morning..I like to soak them in luke warm water for 24 hrs..then into damp paper towel and on heat pad for another 24 hrs..then into Peat pux and into Shed they Grow


6  @  Chem D  X  Purple Wreck/Bluemoonshine

6  @  Lemon Larry  X  Purple Wreck/Bluemoonshine

6  @  Purple Wreck  X  Bluemoonshine  f2



Happy Growing


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> You gonna fire up an Indoor light this year?
> 
> pass to hubby please:48:



Hubby, I mean Mr TC, says he wants to take some clones from my girls.  That would mean firing up  the light.  We will see.  IF he does, I am gonna slip in some clones of my own.  Do some nice plants under the T5's.  Again, we will see.

Be safe 4u, and enjoy the sun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks *tcbuddy*:48:


Fired up the First flower room last night for the Testers Im doing..Said to be Heavy Sativa Dom..Lets see how they do...which made room for the vegging plants to move under MH...the Beans i started are now in peat pellets and yet to pop soil...The CCK  has yet to show sex...as well as My purplepeach f2...I have a feminized seed I moved to a 3 gallon pot and will veg for another 6-8 weeks befor flipping...Also Won some beans on another site for a picture contest.."Skunk #1..and  Northern Light"  :yay:  Beans Beans beans..


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2011)

5 of 6 Lemon LArrys  in sollo cups now..and I have the 
Pure Gooey Mom  in the Shed:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2011)

You have a lot going on it there 4U. wow.


----------



## the chef (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good Smoke! Love the CFL'S!!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks really nice 4u cramming that shed full!
:48:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Sep 20, 2011)

:ciao: Impressive as usual *4u* :aok:
Nothin but healthy-greenness as far as I can see:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for stopping by everyone...Yeah the Shed starts to get packed now...pulled a few Males that showed in the flower room...2 female pp f2 showed..Beans are sprouted on the lemon larry..and Im gonna drop some "puregold X Gorilla grape right now...Have new growth on the Pure Gooey and Carmel candy Kush has yet to show sex


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2011)

Dam when i grow up i wanna be like Smoke!


----------



## burner (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey 4u :ciao:...what does your soil mix consist of? They're lookin great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy Growing *burner*....I use a subcool sorta mix...I reuse my soil and add ammendments...Me likes organics..thanks for the kind words and for looking in

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2011)

I had 2 of these in the Bean bag and this one has shown Female:yeah:  she is a bit on the stingy side compared to the other one...anyway..Placed in a 3 gallon grow bag and will top her next weekend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2011)

pics 4u


----------



## burner (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey 4u, missed your response a few days back, the soil looks great my man. I can't wait to mix some up this year. Plants are looking nice and greeeeeen:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks *burner*..

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2011)

:woohoo: lookin mean n green... :aok:

eace: ,

7greeneyes


----------



## heal4real (Oct 2, 2011)

My that shed looks dank..


----------



## getnasty (Oct 9, 2011)

So I'm probably weeks/months behind on this but, uh.... those two barrels with the hose coming out, is that a hydrosystem or is that a makeshift co2 system? Seen one similar to that on a hydroponics video on youtube, except was done much smaller in 1L bottles. Seemed to work great, though. I'm speaking of this picture:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175782&d=1315768032


Forgive, but I'm not killing the link for this one, as it's an internal link.


-nasty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2011)

:ciao:getnasty

welcome to the SHED
:48:

what ya see there is my 5 gallon water jugs ..with an air stone in them..I bubble the mix and or water..constantly..works well for me...Nice to have ya here...its a great site with lots of great folks


take care and be safe


----------



## Irish (Oct 9, 2011)

mmm, heavy duty fruity. :aok: 

she makes the rounds over here pretty regular in local gardens. i've smoked it, never grown it. its very good, i do know that for sure. and impressive colas on par with those massive indoor hd colas i grew last xmas. 

have a great season 4u...peace...


----------



## kaotik (Oct 10, 2011)

dang 4u, you been holding out.. i see i'm gonna have to start venturing back over here more often again


----------



## getnasty (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks 4u! Glad to be here... super glad! And gotcha on the water jugs! Pretty nifty idea there. Something I'd like to use eventually, but alas, right now, I do not have the space. My landlord might wonder why I have two large containers full of bubbling water in my bedroom.  Hahahah. Thanks for the words and the info!



-nasty


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey getnasty, how about a rubbermaid tub bubbling in a closet?  I use an 18 gal rubbermaid with a fishtank heater and airpump and stone, a pur water filter from the tap and let it bubble before use for at least 24 hours to get max o2 in and any stuff left after the pur filter out.  I also collect my rain water and will top off the res with that, let me add that I also add 1.25ml of 35%h2o2 per gallon of tap/rain water added to the resevior, on advice from an oldtimer on og many years ago, helps keep the water fresh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> dang 4u, you been holding out.. i see i'm gonna have to start venturing back over here more often again


 

Yeah  you should ...Sure wish ya didnt have issues with pics here...Your skills are missed in this community...you did a wonderful job on your Peaches:clap:


take care and be safe my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> mmm, heavy duty fruity. :aok:
> 
> she makes the rounds over here pretty regular in local gardens. i've smoked it, never grown it. its very good, i do know that for sure. and impressive colas on par with those massive indoor hd colas i grew last xmas.
> 
> have a great season 4u...peace...


 

Oh yeah Babby...She cloned real well and will flower this one soon  need to wait for the Big room to make room:icon_smile: ..thanks for stoping by and say hello to wifey:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay I am real excited to have the chance to run This 27 year old cutt..I will take clones tomorrow....and flower the rest in a week or so


----------



## Irish (Oct 24, 2011)

HD, third times a charm...

you crapping out gold bricks over there brother. 

27 year old gooey cutz? i think i just poo'ed myself...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2011)

:ciao:  *Irish*

My Gooey Mom is in flower Now and have 7 clones now in solo cups.  Installed my new HPS in the small flower room and is up and running...I have The PG  X  GG and 2 My Purple peach f2 in there....Hope all is well in your world brother...Now go check those Shorts:giggle:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2011)

Look at all that green!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for stopping by *maineharvest*
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking nice 4u

I see you are into red nail polish now:rofl:


----------



## Irish (Nov 23, 2011)

i think he lost a bet to ray again, duck...  ...


----------



## mountain man (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you run that shed in the winter?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i think he lost a bet to ray again, duck...  ...


 

:rofl:

Please say hello to *Laura*:hubba: 


*Moutan man*.....Yeah this is my grow season...I grow in winter in the SHED the temps seem to work great 4Me..the average temps is in Seattle is 40f..and with the lights the SHED cools nice...Christmas time to Vallantines:heart: day are the Best...Stay toone and thanks for looking in....Shed Inc...

take care and be safe


----------



## Irish (Nov 24, 2011)

high laura. ...please pass this around...:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2011)

You rock 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> You rock 4u


 
:ciao:  *WeedHopper*....so glad to see ..its been a while  Hope you and yours are Well...Shed is Booooming bro


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking sweet 4u:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking sweet 4u:aok:


 
it was befor I did a Sulfur Burn :cry:


thanks for lookig in my friend


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

Why?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 26, 2011)

W. T. F. ??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a PM issue and tried to do a sulfur burn in my small flower room.(3x5x7) and ran it for an hour...looks like I should have done 15 min to 30:doh:  Well atleast the PM issues gone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

it just wouldnt be a Shed grow without some DAm misshap eh?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

I dont get what happened, i have done burns for 2-3 hours with no issues, you did it with the lights off right 4U2 ??


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

this is one of those times i want to cuss and swear. What a way to learn, you seem to be taking it well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I dont get what happened, i have done burns for 2-3 hours with no issues, you did it with the lights off right 4U2 ??


 

yeah did it dureing the dark period....thaught I did enough research but maybe should have done more..it really didnt make any ASH..but more of a smoke like cloud...unfortunatly it leaked ito the veg area and took a few of those plants as well...Good news is my Large flower room is sealed so those are good...the burn went for an hour..then took stuff out and let stand for another hour..this was maybe 4 hrs befor lights on...2 hrs prior I turned ventilation system back on


*Rosebud*...thanks for looking in...Yeah it was devistating to say the least to go into the SHed this morning and see this...Last night the leafs was curled but not brown...we will go out there later and clean house...Look to the next flower run and move on...ateast Ill be able to coment on sulfur burns now...:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

What a bummer 4u

I have never done a sulfur burn so I am clueless on the effects.

Best of luck my friend


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah did it dureing the dark period....thaught I did enough research but maybe should have done more..it really didnt make any ASH..but more of a smoke like cloud...unfortunatly it leaked ito the veg area and took a few of those plants as well...Good news is my Large flower room is sealed so those are good...the burn went for an hour..then took stuff out and let stand for another hour..this was maybe 4 hrs befor lights on...2 hrs prior I turned ventilation system back on


 
Sounds like you did everything right, i dont get what happened.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

heres the dust I used...could this have been the wrong stuff?

hXXp://answers.lowes.com/answers/0534/product/3083079/questions.htm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

Heres what they looked like befor the Burn


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think that stuff is meant to be applied as is, but i dont know what burning it will do, but maybe we do now, sorry you went through this 4U.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought they had special disks or pellets that they used:confused2:

But I would not know for sure, never did any research or anything on sulfur burners.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is what my sulphur looks like, not that it tells you much.


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2011)

:huh: :huh: :holysheep: :shocked: :hitchair: :hitchair: :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 26, 2011)

Little bald buddy I think you used to much sulphur


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow dude!!  Im sorry for your lose 4u.  They looked so happy before the sulfur burn.  Lesson learned, right?


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 26, 2011)

Eeeeshh. Sorry man. That sucks. Glad to here your spirits aint too down over it. Take one on me brotha :48:


----------



## engneer (Nov 26, 2011)

Note to self:

Sulfur burn not good.  

Wow man, your plants looked great man.  Are they dead or are you still going to try and grow them out?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Smoke, just checked in on the SHED and maaaan that hurts my heart to see those girls like that. Makes me want to have a wake and a funeral for them  .... But we suck it up and drive on. I feel for ya brother. At least it didn't get everything, and hey maybe it did wipe out the PM


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it looking any better in the Shed 4u?


----------



## Irish (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like a wmd!  

''at least i can comment on burning sulphur now''...:doh: 

sooo, that was'nt in the shed? just in the big box outside of the shed?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2011)

No *Irish *...I did this in the small flower room inside Shed...Only ones didnt get fubar  was in the large flower room...anywho...Ive pulled all the plants and shut down the small flower room...

:48:


----------



## Irish (Nov 28, 2011)

bummer man. sorry this happened to you...good thing is, we know how to grow more!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2011)

Great Gatsby's Ghost! :shocked: Sorry bout the girls 4u, I know u got backups tho :cool2:

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## tcbud (Nov 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to you my dear.  I cant begin to know the sense of loss you must feel.  I am so so sorry.

So, what is next?


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 28, 2011)

What a bummer ... Be strong ... I would had a heart/panic attack for sure ...

Hit it friend ...

:48:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 28, 2011)

looking good, i will visit this thread often, eager to see future pics


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> looking good, i will visit this thread often, eager to see future pics


 
:rofl: really?!?


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha funny!


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> looking good, i will visit this thread often, eager to see future pics


:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2011)

I was afraid to come into the shed this morning. How is everything? All gone? Grieving.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I was afraid to come into the shed this morning. How is everything? All gone? Grieving.


 

:ciao: *Rose*...I emptied the small flower room and shut it down y=untill I regroup some more for it...I pulled 7 more plants from Veg area..All my seedlings(20) all dead ....After this happened  My girl and decided to Make some carelmels  and they taste like CRAP!!!!:rofl:  I topped a bunch of girls in hopes they rebound..Ill get some pics up later in the week as I am rebuilding My plant count ...Devistation is passed and now in restart mode...Like *Irish* said..."we can always grow more":aok:


Thanks everyone for stopping by...Ill get this SHED Green again...:icon_smile: 

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2011)

sinner!


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: ..Ill get some pics up later in the week as I am rebuilding My plant count ...Devistation is passed and now in restart mode...Like *Irish* said..."we can always grow more":aok:
> 
> my irish eyes are smiling. beside every good man, is a great woman! shed inc is just temporarily sick...the best meds are yet to come! stay tuned!
> 
> happy holidays 4u and laura...


----------



## ray jay (Nov 30, 2011)

4u, Get ahold of me if you need anything got all the flavors you brought over last time in veg still and have a few of others. Some og 18 skunk mabey, Can take cuts of some PL. Carmel candy kush. I got some Chem dawg 91 also Bennys #7, some BBLxGG. can take cuts tonight if you like. Let me know Bro.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 30, 2011)

4u that sucks bro! im soo sorry, i wana cry when shat hits the fan. green mojo on the next round


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words..I have regrouped and Dropped some more beans..Im working on revegging the Gooey and looks promissing so far...all the yellowing ya see is from the sulfur Burn...should Have the Shed back to GREEN in no time...The Hoosier Daddy I have in Cat liter buckets will go into flower in a couple weeks I think they will rebound nice..untill next time...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the kind words..I have regrouped and Dropped some more beans..Im working on revegging the Gooey and looks promissing so far...all the yellowing ya see is from the sulfur Burn...should Have the Shed back to GREEN in no time...The Hoosier Daddy I have in Cat liter buckets will go into flower in a couple weeks I think they will rebound nice..untill next time...
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



Yowch 4u2! That had to hurt! Good luck on the recovery bud. . .


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2011)

kick the tires, but 'no more fires'!!! 

get the safers spray, and loosen that nasty sulphur...robz has run with it, and has hands on experience, so i'd go that route.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2011)

> robz has run with it, and has hands on experience



I have experiance now too...

Dont Nuke Them  :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2011)

Pulled a few more today and trimmed up a couple....going to transplant a few tonight...The green is comeing back:yay:


----------



## ray jay (Dec 5, 2011)

Good to here. Green good, Brown Bad.lol


----------



## heal4real (Dec 6, 2011)

yay green mojo for 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2011)

:ciao:  heal4real..so glad to see ya ...Hope ya having a nice Holliday...The Shed is starting toget that GREEN Back :clap:  and that meens  more Pics:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats what we like to see in the shed


----------



## Irish (Dec 8, 2011)

why you got your name stakes taped to the outside of bags? i would worry they would fall off and get mixed around. was it just a temporary deal? 

looking good bro. glad its turning back around for you.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

Way back to green :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> why you got your name stakes taped to the outside of bags? i would worry they would fall off and get mixed around. was it just a temporary deal?
> 
> looking good bro. glad its turning back around for you.


 


I do this *Irish *when I transplant to the 3 gallon bags..I use to put in the soil but found it would get burried when watering...this also helps me see whjat the plants name is...I know Yall know each and every strain...But I smoke real good meds and need to read

thanks for stopping By *duck*/*bho*


----------



## kaotik (Dec 8, 2011)

nice to see the shed green again m8

that s/a there; was that a runt, or a salvaged twin? (there seems to be a few of them)
i had one of them heart shaped leafs too but on one of their cotyledons.
..few mutants, yup


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2011)

:ciao:  *Kaotik*

That is a runt and very slow grower...Not sure if it will make the Veg area  but Im a Love on her a while:aok:  That Heart shape leaf is real cool..


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 10, 2011)

its alive! good to see ur working them back to life


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

looking real nice 4u


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 11, 2011)

something I see here, is the location of the burner, I put mine 3 to 4 feet above the plants, the unit I use I thought only heated to a temperture that VAPORIZED the sulphur, didn;t put out billows of smoke!!  It really worked well, the vapors are heavier than air i read, is why I hang it so high,  I burn mine 3 hours, it's not a hot plate, the downside is it's 140 bucks, and I share it with others, the sulphur is like little disks, not a powder, so sorry about your setback but i know its temp.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2011)

:ciao: *SKAG*

that room is only 7 feet tall so 3-4 feet abouve  aint happening...IMO..and from what Ive seen  I dont know why ya would need to place above the plants as the entire Shed filled with crap..lol..its allmost all gone now...but can still see the effects on some...thanks for looking in my friend


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2011)

:ciao:4u

Nice to see the effects are almost gone


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 25, 2011)

plants are looking way, way happier, bro!  I think it was the type of sulpher, period - you have to use sulpher designed for burning, not for ph adjusting, the additives to keep it pelletized is what caused the burning - I know now, thanks to you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone Happy New Year...I fired up the small flower room and Placed a few strains in for sexing...Hope everyone had a great and safe New year party

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 2, 2012)

That one strain from january looks ready to chop!! Have you checked her Trichomes??  Hope your holiday was great, I did a restart Jan. !st on the HoosierDaDDy,  I'm gettin tired 4U, might be time to quit. Took a shortcut with the mitacide a few days ago, and think I might of got a little dose!!  didn't use proper precautions, with my resperator, used a nuisance, dust  mask,couldn't find my regular, and I've been feelin puny. kept it all downwind!!!


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats the name of that strain in the first pic???????????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2012)

the chef said:
			
		

> Whats the name of that strain in the first pic???????????


 

Pure Female

:hubba:


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon Skag -- the stuff is nasty -- I got a little whif of it as well, but figured out pretty fast which way the wind was blowing. I don't feel any ill effects tho...

sorry to jack your thread 4U


Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Growing everyone:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

pics 4u


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

:hubba: :hubba: 

:aok: *4u*  great work!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice to see you bounce back ... it looked like a ko but you will win for sure :aok:


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 22, 2012)

4u,   thats awesome set up ive read through post ive got a ???  those cfl lights what watage are those and am i seeing five fixtures times two cfls per. those would be ok for autos 24/7  veg to flower....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Smoke :ciao: So do you use the calendar to bring the males out of hiding early? The kids are looking really good. If the Shed is a rockin, don't bother knockin, If the Shed is a rockin, don't bother, fire one up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 23, 2012)

> 4u, thats awesome set up ive read through post ive got a ??? those cfl lights what watage are those and am i seeing five fixtures times two cfls per. those would be ok for autos 24/7 veg to flower....



Those Big cfl are 100 Watt( Equal to 300 )..and yes I use the wye  at the end...I wouldnt use them for Autos as I have last year..I would rather use the HD lights..even if ya make your own as I did...Theres a 250watt MH  I made from parking lot light ..thanks for stopping in



> So do you use the calendar to bring the males out of hiding early?



Thats what I think as well..:hubba: ....I also use callanders to help keep track of what I do to each plant...not so much while in Veg  but once they hit the flower room...they get a callander...take care and be safe my friend




Update.......I took 16 clippings off the Gooey


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking good 4u mojo for the gooey babies.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice bounce back 4u from the sulfur burn


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** yeah, bro - things are looking up in there!!  Nice job, my friend!!


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for my answer smoke i really appreciate it , im goin to make the lights for autos from the same fixture you used the mh fixture, also going to make the setup you have for veg in my small tent... thanks for the pictures also, that was a big help    thanks smoke   the green is back real pritty like in the shed you do great work.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

I love how you do a little bit of everything, inside and out! I was looking around at some of your threads on the other site and they all look great.  I love the outdoors you did...

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by everyone..Harvested the Dojo bubba Berry and she smells wonderful...We gonna take the Maple Vortex tonight at 73 daysHave a great day everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2012)

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2012)

Smellls Great In here:48:


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell yeah, bro - that's looking fine, fine, fine, bro!  Some nice phenos, too - you keep mothers or is everything from seed and clones, can't remember if you said at the beginning or not, lol!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very Very nice, as usual.:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, as usual 

you are the master -- just call me grasshopper


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

lbezphil2005 said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, bro - that's looking fine, fine, fine, bro! Some nice phenos, too - you keep mothers or is everything from seed and clones, can't remember if you said at the beginning or not, lol!


 

:ciao:

thanks for looking in...I do Both Seeds and clone...Sometimes My cloneing is better then my Germination..and sometimes the other...I just Love to Grow...Had some dissapointents this year But Keep on ..keeping on...untill next time ..take care and be safe


*Irish*..*dman*..*Hempi*....:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

71 Days @ Harvest      :icon_smile:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

Holy wow!
Always the dank.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 16, 2012)

4U, you never fail to impress! Cant wait to watch your outdoor this year!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 16, 2012)

very nice m8  
wondering, you tried the CCK yet or is this the maiden run?  curious what you think about her. been sittin on a pack for a while now


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Smoke :ciao: Nice lookin girls   It's ironic that you have some dank weed growing in "freshstep" buckets. They should be named "fressh Dank" for smoke lovin "Cats". :hubba:  

I looked at the pics of the work room with the flag and all the mylar and at first I thought the international space station was experimenting with growing dank  

So how tall is the CCK you got pictured by itself? Those buds look like dense golfball sized nugs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2012)

> *drfting07*..... 4U, you never fail to impress! Cant wait to watch your outdoor this year!




thanks brother..I cant wait for outdoor either...Hope we get a great summer:icon_smile: 



> *kaotik*.... very nice m8
> wondering, you tried the CCK yet or is this the maiden run? curious what you think about her. been sittin on a pack for a while now



Ive ran her all year now...harvested 4 of this cutt...have one more in flower I fimmed and in week 8...this smokes real nice and the buds are tight....you should drop that pack my friend you wont be dissapointed




> PM
> Hushpuppy Hey Smoke  Nice lookin girls  It's ironic that you have some dank weed growing in "freshstep" buckets. They should be named "fressh Dank" for smoke lovin "Cats".
> 
> I looked at the pics of the work room with the flag and all the mylar and at first I thought the international space station was experimenting with growing dank
> ...




:rofl:   I use the kitty buckets because they say   "Added Carbon"...maybe help with the smell...:giggle:that cck  was 16 inches  at harvest..she went in @ 12:aok:...this last  one I have  vegged her for 3 weeks after cutt


heres an update....its March 1 :yay:   been cloneing the gooey and she is doing very well...I have roughly 15  gooey clones  in dirt now....have a few more seed runs  going and will do one more bean drop soon...will update better this weekend.....


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Mar 1, 2012)

:ciao: 4U....very nice, as usual!!!


----------



## ray jay (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking good 4u. Stop by and look at my CCK over 3' tall. Never smoked any of her, someone never remembers to bring ANY when they stop over. lol Shed look good as always.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2012)

:ciao::48:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2012)

I could live in your Grow room hehe. Looking brilliant.


----------



## purificationB (Mar 13, 2012)

WOw!Looking sweet for you!


----------



## purificationB (Mar 14, 2012)

I see i'm gonna have to start venturing back over here more often again .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2012)

hello friends and happy growing..here we have me update...the Gooey is cloning very nice as well as the Pink Lemonaid...Heading for the coast today with *Ray *and his wifey for a day and night of fun...Hope everyone is doing well...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lobstah (Mar 17, 2012)

dont take long for the shed to turn that awesome green, after what happened im glad to see the shed real pritty again  gooey looks great   have cool time at coast      i implemented your cfl set up over sprouts and clones works awesome  thanks for sharing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2012)

Maine taught said:
			
		

> dont take long for the shed to turn that awesome green, after what happened im glad to see the shed real pritty again  gooey looks great   have cool time at coast      i implemented your cfl set up over sprouts and clones works awesome  thanks for sharing


 
Thanks for stopping by and Glad to help...it works well for me as well...Please share some your grow in here with me if ya can...We had a great time down the coast...great friends and great times..thanks again :48:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2012)

Lots of green in that shed. Looking like it should again


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 27, 2012)

:ciao: 4u  Its looking good in there


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2012)

4u,, ya always have nice looking girls.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for stopping by...I been cloneing and transplanting...looking forward to the flip on 4/20...Im gonna have me some Beasty Girls...untill next time

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2012)

nice...real nice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2012)

pics 4u


----------



## pcduck (Apr 2, 2012)

April looks like, it is going to be a good month in the shed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks *Duck*..I sure hope so...sure wish Shed was filled a little more...going to take more clippings today...thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2012)

okay friends  the SHed is now 12/12...flipped it on 4/20...Have 9 plants in 3 gallon bags/pots in veg area  and large flower room  has 10 more...Hope everyone is ready for the summer..untill next time...

take care and be safe


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome Looking shead 4 u you have a hell of a green thumb.cant wait too see come harvest time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 15, 2012)

heres a link I started today on one the Gooeys I have in the Shed
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=772899#post772899


I have just the Large flower room with 4 Plants..2 @ Gooey and 2 @ Pink Lemonaid

the Veg area has a 1k hps and has 7 plants..4 Gooey..2 Pink Lemonaid..and 1 @ Bubbleicious(sp)


just a few more weeks on the LArge flower room Girls...and the rest was started 4/20


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2012)

As always, bud, looks just beautiful.


----------



## Irish (May 16, 2012)

did'nt realize you still had that many girls running inside...knock em down, set em up...:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> did'nt realize you still had that many girls running inside...knock em down, set em up...:icon_smile:


 
flipped the veg area on 4/20...the flower room has them at diffrent stages...we taking a pink lemon aid  this weekend shes @ 60 days today...then 2 gooeys at 50days and another PL  also 50days...will be dropping some Purple frosting beans soon for next falls grow..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## risktaker27 (May 17, 2012)

wow thats awesome looks like it snowed on your plants :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

hello and Happy Growing from Shed Inc.....its been a while..I still have plants in the Shed..but sometimes forget to update here as the utdoor season has started..:hubba: ...Next month will be harvest month...1st weekend in june we will take 2 @Gooey and a Pink LemonAid..the Rest (7)  was flipped on 4/20  and should be ready by end june ..hope everyone is doing well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by Dan


I harvested a gooey and pinklemonaid at 60 days last night..and have the 8 that was flipped 4/20...have a bit of foxtail going on and wonder if its and old bulb?...with this I turned on a 400MH along with the 1000HPS in a 4x4 area..only a few weeks left I think...My Backyard is filling up nice..
Untill next time...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

Harvested at 60 days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

Harvest at 60 days


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 4, 2012)

hey 4u, well i hope your enjoin all that sun, the plants nust! they look goooey lol cheers mate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

okay its been a spell...all the plants will be 56 days this friday..and Harvesting starts next week ...I removed the center wall to make one flower room ( 9x5x7)...hung my new light setup and have it centered...the Gooey seems to have foxtailed...me thinks is from the heat we get this time year...still looks Danky...Untill next time...take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2012)

What is foxtailing all about. I have that going on w/Cindy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

from what Ive read *Rose*...is caused by numious things...at first was thinking "lack of light"  (maybe bulb old and dieing and not at its opt lumes)..and Heat is another cause...well we had a few days that hit 70 and abouve...and the Shed cant handle hot days like that...I rellie on temps to be 60..maybe cooler..then Shed would be perfect:aok:...this is why I shut down soon...temps inside Shed will get 120f with lights off...even running at night the temps will be too hot..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

okay this will put an end to this years SHed grow...I harvested the rest plants last night and hung in SHed...in a week Ill turn the cloneing area on and start clones from outside..Ill also be revamping the Shed for next Fall..thanks to everyone that fallowed along ..I hope ya enjoyed the ride as much as I...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

:clap: you always do awesome 4u, enjoy, bud

p.s. I talked my fiancee into going to Hempfest this year :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats awesome my friend...be sure let me know what day and what gate ya at...its gonna be a blast...get the VIP  card if ya can..great bennies..and thanks for the kind words
:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

will do


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2012)

*Thank you 4U*. I just bought new bulbs the others were 2 years old, so according to the manufacture they lose 15% after the first year.  I think it is the heat and you are right the lights too.

When is hempfest?


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

How did the Bubble turn out? She have the smell to her? out of the 5 I popped, 1 deff had everything I was looking for.. smell,growth,potency,gearthyness


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *Thank you 4U*. I just bought new bulbs the others were 2 years old, so according to the manufacture they lose 15% after the first year.  I think it is the heat and you are right the lights too.
> 
> When is hempfest?


 
:ciao: *Rose*..its allways in Aug..

you and *Mr. RoseBud  *gonna make it?  I get VIP  every year that allows me and 2 friends in with VIP treatment...with this card we dont have to wait in any lines..lol..makes some folk unhappy when ya go right to the cash register and tell them what ya want..when they 20 people waiting in line....had one fella say something about it..we just tell them to support the Cause more..

Lats year was the 20th Anny...at the VIP Party we got a steam roller custom made:aok:..check it out

h420p://www.hempfest.org/


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> How did the Bubble turn out? She have the smell to her? out of the 5 I popped, 1 deff had everything I was looking for.. smell,growth,potency,gearthyness


 
I think you talking about the bubba kush?...if so..it turned out very nice..realy enjoyed that one..


----------

